# New bike and trailer



## MisterStan (31 Aug 2012)

Picking up Mrs Stan's new bike tomorrow along with a trailer for Little Miss Stan - pics will follow - she's quite excited at the prospect and for me it's a good chance to get some extra weekend miles in! Can anyone let me know is it difficult to adjust to pulling a trailer? I assume it must be quite different to normal riding conditions?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2012)

Takes a little getting used to. Just have to make sure your brakes are in very good working order and remember to brake a little earlier then normal. Also good to pedal in a lower gear rather then grind your knees to death.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2012)

Why are you pulling a trailer when she has a new bike ?


----------



## MisterStan (31 Aug 2012)

We will both be pulling the trailer at different times.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2012)

It is all fairly self regulating, you naturally become very cautious and develop the skills as you progress.

The only two things to remember are that:

1. You are wider so you cannot sneak through bollards and other obstacles
2. You are longer so central islands when crossing roads need to be treated with caution to make sure the trailer is safely on the island

.. and either to get a rear mudguard or put the front of the trailer down when travelling in the wet, or the child gets very muddy


----------



## MisterStan (1 Sep 2012)

Thanks guys. Test ride today!


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Sep 2012)

Enjoy,they are a great addition to cycling and you can carry loads of stuff in them !


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Sep 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Enjoy,they are a great addition to cycling and you can carry loads of stuff in them !


 
We first tried a trailer at Rutland Water, and loaded it up with clothes, and other odds and ends to give it weight before trying it out
We stopped off for a pub lunch and left it outside .....

Came back a couple of minutes later to find three ladies from a Coach Party saying how cute the baby was snuggled down into the fleeces and things, but how irresponsible the parents were just leaving it outside the pub

As we ate lunch they stared daggers as we ignored the baby until one of them came across and spoke to my wife.

She just let her continue for a couple of minutes before pointing out that the "baby" was in fact a waterproof jacket!


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Sep 2012)

We rode the Blackpool "Ride the Lights" event the other night and were amazed how many people commented on the trailer with our two youngest sat nice and snug even though there were quite a few using the same type of child transport !
They are a nice replacement for prams/buggies to carry all the stuff you would normally have to chuck in a rucksack,not sure if my kids will ride one once they become teenagers,must devise a cunning plan !


----------



## compo (1 Sep 2012)

Something I find when towing my trailer (cargo not kiddie type) is that a lot of cars seem to allow more room when they overtake. Also don't forget the trailer is there when you pull into the kerb to stop and dismount.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Sep 2012)

First ride was a success! Stopped in at a pub at the half way point too, so a double result!


----------

